# Struggles and Support > Inspiration and Success >  >  Today I couldn't be happier, and I'll tell ya why

## Skippy

I've mastered my pickin' style on guitar. It was an insanely difficult and big thing to accomplish.....HUGE, n' I see it as only the beginning n' I wonder where I can take it from here.

The moral of the story tho, is determination and belief in yerself leads to success; when ya find somethin' to be so determined to have ya never give up on. 'Course we hear this kinda thing a lot, but I'm speakin' as someone who's put it into practice. Many talk about it but few put it into such practice... prolly due to doubts or fear of failing but the harder you fight for it the less it can stop you. Again, doubts and fears are always the thing keeping one down.

If there's anythin' y'all wanna succeed at in life, try n come at it from that angle. See yourself as someone who's gonna get what they want or die tryin'.

----------


## Kaffee

I've always admired musicians, but I went with writing instead. I'm glad your hard work is taking you good places with music.  :Victory:

----------


## QuietCalamity

Congrats!  :: Sounds like your hard work is paying off!

----------

